
Moron Why C Is Not Assembly - markokocic
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2010/09/moron-why-c-is-not-assembly.html?rip_ritchie=true
======
seewhat
Two previous discussions from the past year:-

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1689065>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1260883>

